# Wie  das Brushen?



## mystc (7. Februar 2006)

Schönen guten Tag,

Nun ja ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Tutorial , wo man lernt mit dem Brushwerkzeug umzugehen.

Mfg mystic


----------



## D@nger (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
da gibt es eigentlich nichts zu lernen.
Wenn du Fragen hast kannst du sie ja hier stellen.


----------



## marian (7. Februar 2006)

Du meinst wohl in combi mit nem grafiktablett?


----------



## mystc (7. Februar 2006)

jo,
ich seh immer so Tuts "Stylischer Brusheffekt" oder so. Dann sind da immer echt sehr nice Grafiken. Also was genau macht man mit dem Brushwerkzeug? Kann man so stylische Grafiken damit erstellen? Oder ist das nur zum Verfeinern?


----------



## der_Jan (7. Februar 2006)

Naja, zeig halt ma en konkretes Beispiel.
Generel kann man sagen: Probier mal das Werkzeug aus, so komplex isses nich. Richtig mächtig wirds aber erst mit einer Person hintern Bildschirm, die gelernt hat, zu malen. Und dann kommts immer weniger aufn Brush an.


----------



## mystc (7. Februar 2006)

http://www.mysticaldesign.de/NcorE.jpg

dies wäre ein Beispiel. Also die Frage zu diesem Bild halt eben:
Kann man mit Hilfe vom Brushwerkzeug eine solche Grafik erstellen , oder ist die verschnörckelte Grafik mit c4d oder einem anderen 3D Programm gemacht und mit Brushes dann bearbeitet worden? Also die Blitzeffekte da.


----------



## marian (7. Februar 2006)

also nen Brush ist ein Werkzeug was du so einstellen kannst wie nen pinsel, bleistifft, feder oder mehrere zusammen. Wenn du die Brushes aber uneingeschränkt nutzen möchtest dann brauchst du nen Grafiktablett was die druckintensität oder auch schrägstellung von deinem zeichenwerkzeug erkennt. Mit na maus bekommst das nie im leben hin. 

Das Bild sieht aber eher nach 3d und kolasche aus.


----------



## holzoepfael (7. Februar 2006)

Also zum Anfang: Ich habe schon vernommen, dass sehr gute Bilder nur mit den Standartbrushes gemacht wurden. Ich konnte das fast nicht glauben, ich dachte immer, die haben doch irgendwelche speziellen Brushes. Bin seit paar Wochen bisschen am üben, klappt noch überhaupt nicht, aber so langsam glaube ich daran...
Zum zweiten, muss ich sagen, ich kenne mich mit 3D Programmen nicht aus, ich weiss nur, dass das mit Photoshop möglich ist (habe da schon komishcere Sachen auf cgtalk gesehen...)
Aber ich hätte dennoch gesagt, dass hier auch mit einem 3D Programm gearbeitet wurde....

(Diese Trendwhores oder wie man sie auch immer nennt, also das Zeugs mit dem Extrude Filter oder so ^^ )


----------



## marian (7. Februar 2006)

ich dachte die modeerscheinung sei schon längst wieder vorbei ^^

ich benutze zum zeichnen und colorieren auch nur nen standart brush, aber eben mit den verschiedensten einstellungen.


----------



## mystc (7. Februar 2006)

Grafiktablett... das hört sich interessant an. Was genau ist das? Und wo bekommt man soetwas her? (Freeware?) 
Vielleicht würde es mir weiterhelfen einfach mal ein Video Tut zu diesem Thema anzuschauen... Kennt ihr vielleicht ein gutes?

Bin nun offline , schreibe morgen wieder


----------



## Leola13 (7. Februar 2006)

Hai,

das sieht aus wie Metallschrott und Späne in Kombination mit zerknautschter Folie.
Fotografiert mit einer DigiCam und in PS ein bißchen "blau" gemacht und ein wenig Blitz hinzu.



> Grafiktablett... das hört sich interessant an. Was genau ist das? Und wo bekommt man soetwas her? (Freeware?)



Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder ? 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## holzoepfael (8. Februar 2006)

Leola, anscheinend doch ^^
Aber zum guten Glück gibt es ja Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grafiktablett
UNd hier noch der Link zur renomiertesten Marke: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wacom


----------

